# The light of my life is gone



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am a mess. I don't even know why I am telling you. I don't think that any words can make this less painful. But, I guess some hugs might help a little. I had this puppy....perfect in every way. Beautiful. Adorable. Sweet and loving as any living creature could be. I loved her so much, that sometimes I thought I might explode from happiness. She was so perfect.She was the sweetest little creature that I have ever put my arms around. I loved her so much it hurt, but also sent me into the realm of absolute ecstasy. She was perfect. She was beautiful. She was the embodiment of joy. I could just drop an empty toilet paper roll on the floor and she would play and have so much fun with it. I couldn't wait to wake up in the morning to see her. Her incredible happiness just to be alive, made me happy.

So, the day came when I had to have her spayed. I found the best vet. I instructed them to do everything to protect her.I had found a vet who would do the less invasive procedure to only remove her ovaries.

They called me. My heart stopped beating. Even before they began the procedure...when they had only inserted the catheter to keep her safe, her little heart stopped beating My precious angel is gone. I held her lifeless body in my arms. My baby is dead. My sweet, perfect angel is dead. I don't know how I am supposed to keep going on. I love her so much. I love her so much. How can I face her not being here? How?
[


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I am so very sorry. I know how you feel.

Please PM me if you need to cry, rant or just get it out.

Barb


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my heart is hurting for you Sylie, this is just the worse news. I wish we could do something to ease your pain, but unfortunately all we can offer is empathy, compassion and understanding how much you must be hurting.
I'm so very sorry and send you hugs to help carry you in your grief.

Hugs,
Claire


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so sorry. What an awful thing to happen


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

I am SO sorry, so very sorry for your loss. It is very, very difficult. Please know you are in my thoughts and my prayers.....I'm going through it right now too. Cry all you must and then some....will keep you close to my heart as you work your way through this....drop me a note if you need to, I had to send my baby to the rainbow bridge 10 days ago....so, I'm there with you.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylvia, I just can't believe it.. How could this happen...
She was joyful, happy, a bright light, because of you. You gave her a wonderful home, a family, endless amounts of love.
I wish that there was something I could say to help. My heart is broken for you.
:grouphug:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry.  :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no Sylvia! It just can't be! I'm so very sorry. I can feel your pain and sadness. 
If there was something that I could do to ease your pain, I certainly would. I offer my prayers. Thoughts , and sympathy. My heart is aching for you right now.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG, I can't believe this has happened. My heart is just broken for you. I can hardly see to type this through my tears. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My heartfelt thoughts and Prayers are with you as you go through this very sad and painful time. I am so very sorry to hear that this has happened.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel as though this is just a really bad dream. I am sitting here stunned.

Sylvia, I am so, so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. I cannot imagine why this happened ... she sounded so healthy.

You know how much I have worried about you when you become depressed. You must go on because your loving and devoted husband would be lost without you ... and, so would Ray and MiMi. They can help you, along with us ... we can be here for you as you grieve for you precious angel, FiFi. Please phone me if you need someone to listen. 

My heart goes out to you, darling Sylvia. My heart is breaking for you.:crying::heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry::smcry::smcry(((NO))))


Oh Lord, nooooooooo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I know how much you loved her and were so excited. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can't imagine your pain. My heart is broken. She was so perfect. I am so sorry I told you not to worry. In my worst nightmares, I could not think this could happen.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

There are no words. I will send along a cyber hug and hope you have some real hugs there somewhere and a tender shoulder to cry on. I am so very sorry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

Marie is right you need to go on for Ray, sweet Mimi, and Al.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Sylvia,

My heart is breaking for you. I wish I could give you a huge bear hug. I am just so sad and I truly cannot imagine how devastated you are.

Hugs,
Terre


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my heart.. I can't believe it.
Do they know what happened? I'm so sorry.. OMG...
Many years ago my friend lost her sweet lab puppy to a spay procedure so we were so scared, we didnt' spay Buffy, we just used doggie diapers and got through each heat until she developed a mammary tumour, we had no choice.. We were so scared.Luckily she made it through, but we're always terrified of any surgery.
I can't imagine the pain and grief.
I just wish I could hug the tears away, they'd probably be mixed with mine..


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylvia I am so very sorry and sad.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This news is just breaking my heart. So very sorry.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

All my sympathy for your terrible loss.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sylvia I am so very very sorry.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Sylvia, 
Bless your heart... I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. You and Fifi were made for each other and you are such a wonderful dog mommy. Carley just adored you at nationals. And I know Fifi was so very dear to your heart and adored you so very much. I just don't have words.... Sending love and hugs and hoping your heart feels the love we all feel for you....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry, Sylvia. Sending you a lot of love.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sylvia as you know from our conversation earlier, my heart is broken for you. I know how much you loved her and how special your little Fifi was. Her life was way too short but she could not have been more loved. Here's a huge virtual hug and know you are in my thoughts. Though we can't take away your pain, please know your SM family is here to help you bear this. You are not alone in this.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tracey,

So beautifully said.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss. This is just heartbreaking you did everything you could to keep her safe.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh my God, Sylvie, this is shocking. I am so utterly sorry. Sending you hugs:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying::crying:Sylvia - I don't even know what to say. I think we all feel like we have lost our own little girl. We had all celebrated her arrival, were smitten with her pictures and video, loved seeing you so happy and nothing but joy was in our hearts and smiles on our faces. This is so unthinkable. A spay and not even really in surgery, just prep. I can't imagine. Please accept my sympathy and my virtual hugs and kisses. She knew that she was the moon and the stars to you even for this short time as she made her little mark on the world. If you need any of us please reach out. We all love you and are here for you. Gone too soon, dear Fifi. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Sylvia! I am in tears and in shock, hearing about little Fifi. Her time here was way too short. I am so sorry. Hugs from me my friend. I know it will take a long time to heal, get through it one day at a time. 

I am scared to death to have the girls put under for anything, especially Penny, she is so tiny.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so shocked and can't believe what I am reading. I'm so sorry Sylvie, I'm heartbroken for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylvia, i'm at a loss for words. :crying 2: I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious baby girl. Please know that we are all here for you and you are not alone. Sending hugs and love your way. :heart:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Sylie, what a tragedy. I hope all our prays offer you the tiniest drop of comfort. So many precious fluffs at he bridge.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sylvia, I keep coming back to your thread, I am having a hard time taking all this in. It just doesn't seem possible. Dear dear Sylvia I want to take your pain, it just isn't fair, but things down here never are. 
I loved watching the video's of little Fifi:wub: loved hearing your loving words to her, it was so obvious how much you delighted in her, she was such a spunky little girl, just adorable :wub: I especially remember the video of you giving little Fifi her first bath, the love in your voice, well it has always stayed with me, you loved so very deeply, and wasn't embarrassed to share it with us, gosh that day I was in love with your girl. Just because you loved her so very much. Fifi was very special, I hate saying was, she still is so very special, I'll never forget her.

I hate death, hate the deep 
hurt that goes with it. Hate that while we are down on earth we have to go through it. We will never understand why little Fifi had to make the journey to Heaven's Rainbow Bridge so soon, but one thing for sure is I know she knew her mommy loved her with the depth of your heart. It still doesn't take away the deep hurt your feeling, I'm praying for you, praying God would give you rest, and soon peace in your heart. Just know every tear you cry God knows each one, he weeps with you, he never intended for us to experience death, he only wanted us to be happy and to fellowship with him. 
I'll be praying for you for sometime, dear sweet Sylvia. I'm just so very very sorry
I love you:wub:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Sylvia, I keep coming back to your thread, I am having a hard time taking all this in. It just doesn't seem possible. Dear dear Sylvia I want to take your pain, it just isn't fair, but things down here never are.
> I loved watching the video's of little Fifi:wub: loved hearing your loving words to her, it was so obvious how much you delighted in her, she was such a spunky little girl, just adorable :wub: I especially remember the video of you giving little Fifi her first bath, the love in your voice, well it has always stayed with me, you loved so very deeply, and wasn't embarrassed to share it with us, gosh that day I was in love with your girl. Just because you loved her so very much. Fifi was very special, I hate saying was, she still is so very special, I'll never forget her.
> 
> I hate death, hate the deep
> ...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG Syliva I am just seeing this now. I am sooooo sorry. Words cannot even express how bad I feel for you. I couldn't believe this when I first read it. I kept thinking you must be talking about something else. I wish I could do something to help you right now. I am just so sorry.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I, too, am just now seeing this. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sylvia, I'm endlessly sad and sorry for your loss! No words can help you and express my sadness.

Please accept my condolences.

Alexandra


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

S, I am checking in to see how you are doing. You have been on my thoughts all night. I tossed and turned hoping to wake up and this was just a bad dream. You are so loved here and we all wish we could take your pain away. I hope you can find some peace in knowing you had a very special love. Hugs from Florida.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylvia,

My mind continues to turn back to the sadness that you are experiencing. I too did not sleep well last night and woke up in a daze this morning. It is cliche but true that time will help to deaden the sadness, replacing the anger and hurt with memories that are softer, gentler and happier. What time can not erase is the shock that such a thing could happen. I continue to look for words to ease the shock, but I can not find any. You are a dear sweet kind lady with so much love to give. Mimi and Ray and Alan need you and you need them. I hope that within the love that the four of you share there is some healing over this senseless loss.

We are here for you, dear friend. Fifi will never be forgotten, her tiny soul has touched each of us, just as the love that you and she share touches each of us. I hope that with each day, the wonderful memories of her strengthen and continue to push out the sadness that you are experiencing today.

Stay strong.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of you this morning, Sylvia.&#55357;&#56467;


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Nooo! This can't be so! Sylvia, I am shaking with so much sadness. I'm so sorry for your loss, I have no words! I'm so so sad for you. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you this morning Sylvia and sending love. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> My mind continues to turn back to the sadness that you are experiencing. I too did not sleep well last night and woke up in a daze this morning. It is cliche but true that time will help to deaden the sadness, replacing the anger and hurt with memories that are softer, gentler and happier. What time can not erase is the shock that such a thing could happen. I continue to look for words to ease the shock, but I can not find any. You are a dear sweet kind lady with so much love to give. Mimi and Ray and Alan need you and you need them. I hope that within the love that the four of you share there is some healing over this senseless loss.
> 
> ...


So beautifully expressed, Walter.

Sylvia, I didn't sleep much throughout the night thinking about you and your beloved Angel Fifi. I wanted to phone you, but, I thought it was best to wait until today.

My heart aches and the tears flow ... along with yours. 

My prayer is that you will find comfort and peace in knowing how many of your friends are thinking about you ... and with so much love ... during this most difficult time.

I love you, Sylvia.:heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. My heart aches for you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvia I can not believe I am reading this. I am in shock. 
I don't even know what to say my heart has stopped.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie, add another who didn't sleep well, kept thinking about you in your loss of Fifi. I've been praying for God to help you through this incredible pain.
I'm so sorry this has happened to you. It's so hard to understand it.
Many prayers continue for you dear lady.

Claire


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> My mind continues to turn back to the sadness that you are experiencing. I too did not sleep well last night and woke up in a daze this morning. It is cliche but true that time will help to deaden the sadness, replacing the anger and hurt with memories that are softer, gentler and happier. What time can not erase is the shock that such a thing could happen. I continue to look for words to ease the shock, but I can not find any. You are a dear sweet kind lady with so much love to give. Mimi and Ray and Alan need you and you need them. I hope that within the love that the four of you share there is some healing over this senseless loss.
> 
> ...


Sylvia I haven't stopped thinking about you since I came on SM this morning. Walter expressed so well exactly what I couldn't put into words as good as he did. ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sylvia,
There are no words at all! Just shock, depression and anger! Why did this have to happen to you and to poor little Fifi? I offer you condolences and my prayers. My heart is hurting for you both! Life is not fair at all! RIP Sweet Fifi!


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Thinking about you this morning and continuing to send warm hugs and many prayers to you. Time.....it dulls the pain and allows you to remember all the wonderful times, quirky attitudes and many kisses we received from them. I hope your heart heals soon, you remain in my thoughts and prayers.rayer:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sylvia, I am so sorry. There are no words that will ease your pain. Sending you hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia -- I feel like I'm just going through the motions today. I can't get my mind wrapped around your loss. This is so unthinkable. I hope that Mimi, Ray and Alan will help you get through this at home and that you can pour your emotions, your love on them, and hope that the love from all of us, around the globe, will help you heal. We would all do anything to turn back the hands of time. :grouphug:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dearest Silvya ,

just saw this on FB im so veryy sorry about your loss , I cant imagine your pain she was an angel and you were a great mommy xooxox


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh My God Sylvia. I can't adequately express my sincere sorrow for you and I am so, so sorry for your loss. My heart is truly breaking for you right now.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know we're all coming back to this thread because we all hurt with you, we're all crying and wishing we could hug you..


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I know we're all coming back to this thread because we all hurt with you, we're all crying and wishing we could hug you..


Amen


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't stop thinking about you and sweet sweet Fifi. So much sadness for your loss. I am sure you are in shock, and wondering all the why's and what if's. I hope you can feel the love from on here to help you through this time.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Your kind words and thoughts are consoling. Thank you all.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia - you know how totally heartbroken I am for you. There are no words that will ease your pain, but please know that you are loved and that we're all grieving with you and sending you lots and lots of virtual hugs. I so wish I was there in person to hold you and cry with you. Let MiMi and Ray provide you comfort as they both love you so much.

I will call you again today and you can call me whenever you need to -- just to cry if that's what you need. I love you, gf and truly know your pain.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sylvia, I can't believe it… I need time to absorb this. How can this happen how can this be? I am in total shock! FiFi was too perfect, God wanted her for himself. I have no words to express how I feel. My heart goes out to you and I would love to give you a hug.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*Omg this made me feel like tearing up and then sick...I'm just like "wtf" this is blindsiding to me too...I'm so unaware as to the risk of spay...and IMHO I feel like it's so unfair the vet didn't give a pre warning...idk this upsets me too..but yes like I think someone else said on here cry it out..
Maltese are angels and the only thing that helps is being close to family/friends and crying until you remember how well u treated her and what a great life your maltese had. I'm sure wherever she is she will forever be with you. :smcry:I'm sorry.*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thoughts are with you as they have been from the moment I heard of Fifi passing. Stay strong my dear friend. Hugs


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just saw this on FB---this evening---and Dwight & I are sobbing with you tonight. He wanted me to let you know how very sad we both are with you. Just so very sad!

I can't believe I will never get to hold your little girl. I was so looking forward to screaming about how cute she is in person. It is a shock---although I always say w. any procedure "we can't take anything for granted." 
I just want to scream "NO" as loud as I can. It has been that kind of year in so many ways. It seems just yesterday that I was virtually at the airport w/you, talking about how she "would be ok" and now she is gone. There is no human explanation good enough to cover this one----forget the rainbow bridge---we just want Fifi back. But sadly, screaming won't bring her back. Oh Sylvia, I am heart-broken for you & Al!
:crying::crying::crying:
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SerenityDiva (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm so very sorry to read this. What an awful thing to happen. I know you were going in with the right intention and to be taken aback like that. It is heart wrenching no matter what. Virtual hugs and strength for you.


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Sylvia!! We are so so sorry. Our hearts are breaking for you. Please know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sylvia, I cried as I read your post. Your distress and pain screams through your words. It is each of our worst nightmares come true for you. The more we love, the more it hurts. You loved Fifi until it almost burst your heart. I can't even imagine the depth of your pain. I hope you can feel my love through the computer screen. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Sylvia, I cried as I read your post. Your distress and pain screams through your words. It is each of our worst nightmares come true for you. The more we love, the more it hurts. You loved Fifi until it almost burst your heart. I can't even imagine the depth of your pain. I hope you can feel my love through the computer screen. ((((Hugs))))


:goodpost:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a shock!!:smcry: Oh my gosh, I am so sorry...I hate it so much when they are young and healthy and then suddenly gone..the pain is unbearable...what a terrible loss for you...big:grouphug:. Oh, Sylvia, my heart aches for you..


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. This sadness is the reason why my Sophie is not spayed. 
Your pup will live on in the hearts and memories of those who knew her.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I keep coming back to read your posts. It really does help.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't get over it. Sylvia, please know that everyone of us are in mourning for little Fifi! We grieve with you my friend.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Sylvie, I'm still thinking about you and sending hugs to you and your husband. It's just so sad, and all this holiday cheer around us and I think of your broken hearts. 
I hope you can feel our hugs.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

I too just want to say once again how very very sorry I am. Your little puppy didn't suffer hun but I know your heart is totally broken. I hope and pray that one day you will choose to love and trust again but i know for now you are on a very painful kind of journey that will take some time to even be able to process what has happened. You will not walk the journey alone. I know you already know that. Another cyber hug coming your way. I just don't know what else to say. I am sad too. I really am.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry and I am so sad for your loss. Losing a beloved animal is hard and to lose one so suddenly and so unexpectedly is beyond imaginable. My heart is breaking for you. I will include you in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh sweet Sylvie, to lose one of our fluffs is forever on our hearts. I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Why the f would this happen to a beautiful lady with her beautiful baby? 
Oh dear Slyvia, the emotional roller coaster you must be on right now...unbearable. I wish you peace, now and always. 

Here's the perfect song to cry, scream, curse, anything you want to do. I'm right there with you doing all those things. I'm so very sorry. Xoxoxoxoxooxxo

http://youtu.be/QV2iYFl5eSk


----------



## Amazing Grace (Sep 22, 2015)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss Sylvia. It is everyone's worst fear, so we are genuinely feeling your pain right now. It is so sad to hear that such a perfect little girl went down.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sylvia,Iam just now reading this with tears in my eyes. I am s very,very sorry for your loss of your precious little Fifi. I know words will not bring her back, but you and your family are in all of your SM families thoughts and prayers.I know it is unthinkable right now, but please try to be strong.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

F..........furious, angry, sad, heartbroken:smcry:

I...........incredulous:mellow:

F...........Fifi=playful furball, adorable, joyful:smrofl::tender::happy:

I...........it is shocking, unexpected, too painful:forgive me:

We lost one of our SM girl who we thought we will see growing for years to come.:crying:

We expected to celebrate her birthdays, and to enjoy her from afar as if she belonged to us too. :yes:

She was our girl too and today we are all grieving her loss with tears and despair.

Dear Sylvia, today, when I found out what happened, my heart stopped. I am so angry besides being tremendously sad:little Fifi did not have a chance to live her life with the most loving mother such as you.

May your two fluffs console you, and give you extra hugs so that you don't feel so much void.

We are so sad with you and sending you a hug of love.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sylvia, I'm so, so sorry for the loss of your precious FiFi :'( She was a vibrant, beautiful, precious, sweet baby and it's just not fair. I'm crying right along with you, my friend. If there's anything I can do for you, I'm here. Sending you so much love and a big hug, Elisabeth


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

This site helped me when I lost my little girl Chloe this past August. Maybe it will help you also. 

https://rainbowsbridge.com/CandleLighting_Tribute/default.htm


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my dear sweet Sylvia. My heart is broken for you. I don't know how we go on after we have such a great loss, but somehow we do. One day at a time. It's painful as **** but in time it will ease up. It's incredibly wrong....wrong that she should have died that way. Horrible. I hope you look into it further and ask for copies of exactly what they gave her. I'm not saying they were at fault, but you never know. Not that it would bring her back, but that you know the truth. Again, I AM SO SORRY.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Dearest Sylvia, 
I don't know the right words...there are none. I feel your agonizing pain in your original post and my heart breaks for you.
You are in my prayers and I am so very very sorry ❤

We are here for you,friend.
BIG HUGS


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just sending some more hugs and kisses to you, Sylvia. You are never far from my mind. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sylvia I prayed for you most of the night, just heart broken 

Heavenly Father, when things seem so dark, so many tears, so many what if's that your mind feels like it's going to explode, when there is no answers, you are the only one we can go to, you know each of us by name, you just want so badly for us to come to you so you can wrap your arms around us and hold us close. I know you delighted in giving Fifi to Sylvia, gosh you made Fifi just for Sylvia, oh how you must have smiled when you saw how much joy that came from Sylvia's heart and soul. That little white bundle of love named Fifi was so full of life, she was the sunshine during dark days, someone Sylvia could wake to just knowing her day would be full of love and laughter, she was the princess of the house, the delight of her mommy and daddy.
Lord I'll never understand why things like this happen, why love is snatched right from the hands of the one who loved so dearly, we will never know or understand while we are down here, one day what seems dim will be made bright and we will see the why's
While we wait for that time, Lord I ask that you would comfort Sylvia, hold her close, help her to during this terrible difficult time. May Sylvia find comfort through the posts of us who grieve with her, who wish we could wrap our arms around her, may she know with out a doubt she is so loved by all of us. We will never forget the day we met little Fifi, the wonderful video's that each of us carry in our minds and hearts. Thank you Lord for being here with us. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


I love you dear friend :wub:


----------



## WhereIsMuffy (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm so very sorry about your loss Sylvie 
/hugs


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S.............so sorry:sorry:

Y.............yes, I have been thinking about you continuously:smcry:

L.............lovely Sylvia, so many people are here grieving with you:grouphug:

V.............very devastating:crying 2:

I.............in God's protection she is now:amen:

A.............and one more angel to watch over you:innocent:



:heart:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Slyvia,
I am just reading this today and I feel literally sick. Devastated. ...and I'm also feeling angry. How could this happen? I just feel so utterly heartbroken for you. I am so so very sorry. I can only begin to imagine the maelstrom of emotions you are going through. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## MustangMama (Dec 17, 2015)

Sylvia, I am so sorry about your loss. I am new here and we have not spoken but my heart aches for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sylvia this is so shocking a d devasting. We all bring our girls in to be spayed never dreaming this will happen. I am so heartbroken for you.
The way you describe your love for Fifi is exactly how I felt about my Dixie. Then I lost her and my world was gone. I will never get over it so I know how badly you are hurting.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh Sylvia...this breaks my heart. I wish I had words of comfort for you but I don't. The loss of a pet is always so hard but a sudden loss of such a sweet, beautiful puppy I can't even imagine.
My heart is breaking for you. Not only did Fifi bring so much joy and happiness to your life, but you brought the same to hers. I hope you can find comfort knowing that you made her short little life happy and full of love.
My thoughts and prayers are with you. Rip sweet Fifi.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh my god,

I just read this and just speechless. My heart is so breaking for you. How devastating. Like others said you must stay strong and know that there are so many loving SM friends who care so much for you and your family.

Love,

Maximus and Beamer.


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so clear that you and FiFi had a special love and bond. That will always be with you. I have read your wisdom and your helpful comments to those on SM. We all want to do whatever we can to help you during this difficult time. There is no answeras to why or how these things happen. As painful as it is, please remember what a wonderful Mom you are and how lucky you two were to have each other. Your other babies are there to help you and give you love. They also need your love. Please let one of us know what we can do for you, it we will take care of it. For now, take one hour at a time, one day at a time, and you will get a bit stronger. You have your amazing, memories, pictures and videos when you feel up to it. For now, please try to care for yourself and know that you have a tremendously large group of people who are here for you in any way. Try to be strong and call us when there is anything we can do for you.
Treasure the kisses, the memories, the hugs and the laughter. That joy and love will always be in your heart. Please stay safe and call on us for anything you need or just to be there to listen.
Sending big hugs!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sylvia, I am so incredibly sorry for your huge loss. I have been away from SM for the past several weeks and have been trying to catch up with all the SS reveal posts last couple of days. I was lost and confused when I came to your reveal and had to look through posts to see what was going on. I was shocked to see this thread with the news of Fifi's passing. I can't find the right words...just that I'm so sorry. What a shocking and tragic loss. Rest in peace, little Fifi.


----------

